

Show HN: SproutMark – Team Feedback System - jonmccartie
https://sproutmark.com

======
maxwin
I think you should add some screenshots that showcase your features for those
who are interested to visit your site but not interested enough to sign up
without getting a clear idea or a taste of what this is about and how it is
better.

~~~
jonmccartie
thanks for the feedback, maxwin. I added some screenshots to the Features
page. Thoughts?
[https://sproutmark.com/features](https://sproutmark.com/features)

